

Tell HN: Ann Arbor-Detroit HN Group - antidaily

Just an email list for now. Hopefully, it will serve as a useful resource for startup news/questions and potential meetups (May?).<p>Join us:
http://groups.google.com/group/hn-ann-arbor-detroit
======
dtwwtd
Great, also look into a2geeks for more local meetups:
<http://a2geeks.org/display/geek/Groups>

One group of particular interest to people here might be
<http://www.a2newtech.org/> (monthly meetups with presentations of new
startups and startup ideas).

------
jeffepp
Awesome. Be sure to checkout <http://startupdigest.com>, Michigan edition. I
am a curator.

BTW, I am in Bham too.

------
tuebor
Also, stop by the Tech Brewery for Beer:30 (every) Friday at 4:30 pm -
<http://techbrewery.org>

And in May, don't miss <http://leanstartupmi.com> with Eric Ries, Dan Martell,
Brant Cooper, and a bunch of Valley/Michigan investors and founders (including
2 YC companies) presenting. It's going to rock!

------
jeffepp
You should all come out to Funded By Night as well. <http://fundedbynight.com>
\-- tickets are just $10 for students and if you aren't a student just use the
code "HN" and I'll get you the student discount.

Micah Baldwin (Graphicly) & Noah Kagan (AppSumo) will be speaking there...

------
rmason
If you live outstate there's Hackers and Hustlers in East Lansing which meets
this Wednesday. Theres also a Hackers and Hustlers chapter that has formed in
Kalamazoo. Best place for information is on their page on Facebook. Some
interesting discussions going on there.

------
maxbrown
Figure this is as good a place as any to ask - I'm a graduating U of M senior
looking for a developer partner this summer for a few ventures. Let me know if
anyone around Ann Arbor is interested!

~~~
JBerlinsky
I feel like we've talked...your name seems familiar. If you're still looking
for someone next term, hit me up (I'm otherwise occupied this summer).

------
MPiccinato
Also be sure to check out Coffee House Coders, there are several locations
now, <http://coffeehousecoders.org/>

